# The life of a parcel.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am going to do an experiment buy sending a parcel via the post office,

I am sending a small parcel to Spain..
I will go to the post office shortly.

follow it's life journey here..


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

As the postal system here remains a complete mystery to me, any information on it would be interesting. I know there is a postal system, and indeed have had two cards from the UK arrive at my flat. However I've never seen anything I recognise as a postman, postbox or post office, and have no idea how the systems works, what hours they keep etc.

Do keep us, errr, 'posted'. (sorry)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went to the local post office only to be directed to the main one at the train station.
the people there are really helpful.
For a parcel you go to the right hand side.. there is a sign in English saying Export.. etc.
Go through the door and find a man that it looking at other peoples parcels.
Do not seal your parcel as this man will have to look at it.
Take your passport.
You fill in an export certificate.. it is just your name and who it is going to plus your passport number
Take printed destination addresses, plus a small one with you the sender.
There are boxes available so you can take your item down in bag and it will be put into a box and sealed.
You then take the box back outside the room and to the counter, same side, end counter.
Parcel is weighed..
Another clerk comes and takes your money and issues you a receipt that has a barcode corresponding with the one they have put on your parcel. The placed my parcel into a safe.
My parcel only weighted 1 kilo.. and cost me 55LE..including the box they supplied.
I do not know if the barcode is for me to track?
I didn't get to ask how long as someone with kept butting in but I can tell you it takes 1 week by air to send 1k to Bangladesh and costs 45LE or you can send it by ship that will take 3-4 weeks and cost 34LE. but that gives you an idea.
It looks a good system and is obviously well used, the place was full of Egyptians and Africans sending boxes and boxes of items that looked as if they were to be sold on in a shop elsewhere.



You will not recognise a postman.. there is no uniform nor do you see postal vans.
Are you in Maadi? There is a big post office there and I am pretty certain that does a parcel service.
All letters should be taken to the post office and posted there..stamps are bought there.


Maiden


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Egypt apparently is a member of the Universal Postal Union

Universal Postal Union – Member countries

Try this website to trace and let us all know as bit of a mystery to me as well as I only have used FedEx and DHL, apparently it supports Egypt 

*Post/EMS tracking - track-trace*

If it does not show try again as I know I have tried with Royal Mail /UPS and it takes 24 - 48hrs to populate

As anything it is up to the person who decides to scan it in between smoking cigarettes


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep, Maadi. A Google shows there's on one Road 9, though I can't say I've ever noticed any postal goings on there. Any idea what sort of hours POs keep here? Are they like the UK POs which strive to ensure that they never open when anyone with a job can visit them, or do they open evenings?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> Yep, Maadi. A Google shows there's on one Road 9, though I can't say I've ever noticed any postal goings on there. Any idea what sort of hours POs keep here? Are they like the UK POs which strive to ensure that they never open when anyone with a job can visit them, or do they open evenings?




I am pretty certain they close about 2pm.. but someone may correct things.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

According to my Lonely Planet Egypt guide book, the International mail system is quite good, but the domestic service is not quite. I have received a bank card from the UK, no problems, but it was also send using a secure delivery service.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> According to my Lonely Planet Egypt guide book, the International mail system is quite good, but the domestic service is not quite. I have received a bank card from the UK, no problems, but it was also send using a secure delivery service.




but how do they know? 

A secure delivery service is a different ball game, I have never received a letter other than official ones with HMS stamped on it..I even posted letters to myself when in the UK.. never arrived but yet I got an underwear brochure in a clear package postmarked Maadi..


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> but how do they know?
> 
> A secure delivery service is a different ball game, I have never received a letter other than official ones with HMS stamped on it..I even posted letters to myself when in the UK.. never arrived but yet I got an underwear brochure in a clear package postmarked Maadi..


LOL... maybe the underwear triggered faster delivery. I guess then that only the secure or official mailings are bound to arrive.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyway I don't want my parcel being lost in the thread


:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

My sister posted me a British Home Stores jumper for Christmas by 'signed for'. It arrived OK but the customs had ripped off the Christmas wrapping paper and screwed it up in a ball and I was charged LE90 tax to receive it.
:focus:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am going to do an experiment buy sending a parcel via the post office,
> 
> I am sending a small parcel to Spain..
> I will go to the post office shortly.
> ...


 I take it you can speak Arabic very well...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One week later and no sign of the parcel but that could be Spains fault as their postal system is not known for speed.

I went to DHL to see how much a parcel weighting 2.2 kilos to Spain would cost.. 1700LE.. jeez I could fly myself cheaper.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Parcel is in Spain and they tried to deliver it today.. but my daughter was not at home,


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

wahhhh am amazed!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

So am I! I am now considering posting some stuff to Spain. I wonder if the parcel will arrive in a good state though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> So am I! I am now considering posting some stuff to Spain. I wonder if the parcel will arrive in a good state though.





Daughter is collecting it today.. so will let you know how it has fared.. I sent glass perfume bottles.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> So am I! I am now considering posting some stuff to Spain. I wonder if the parcel will arrive in a good state though.




I am pretty certain you can use Road 9 post office.. no need to go down town


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It has arrived fully intact... no problems,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I sent another parcel today.. by air... 250le for 6.15Kilos..
Watch this space.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I sent another parcel today.. by air... 250le for 6.15Kilos..
> Watch this space.




Arrived safe and intact.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

use a 3rd party currier


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

farrell said:


> use a 3rd party currier












?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lol. @ Pole

BUt why would you want a third party "currier" when the two parties seem to function perfectly. 
Maybe if you add a third party, that would be a case of too many curriers spoiling the broth?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I sent another parcel today.. 14 kilos for 420 LE.

I sent 3 shisha pipes in the parcel and had to declare it .. this is the first time I have declared anything in writing,


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I sent another parcel today.. 14 kilos for 420 LE.
> 
> I sent 3 shisha pipes in the parcel and had to declare it .. this is the first time I have declared anything in writing,


Did it arrive??

I'm really surprised that the first two were received and the price is really good too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it arrived and intact exactly 7 days later.


----------

